# Prp rejected



## Aristote (Jan 21, 2020)

I submitted my PRP ON THE 06 February 2018. Two years down the line, Today I got my outcome (21 January 2020) my application is rejected with the following reason.

" YOUR APPLICATION DID NOT CONTAIN ALL THE PRESCRIBED REQUIREMENTS. YOU FAILED TO SUBMIT PROOF OF 5 YEARS SPOUSAL RELATIONSHIP WITH YOUR PURPORTED SPOUSE AND PROOF OF COHABITATION AND SHARED FINANCIAL RESPONSIBILITIES IN THE FORM OF MUNICIPAL ACCOUNT OR ANY OTHER DOCUMENTARY PROOF REFLECTING YOUR NAMES AND YOUR SOUTH AFRICAN LIFE PARTNER. THE EXTENTS TO WHICH RELATED FINANCIAL RESPONSIBILITIES ARE SHARED BY THE PARTIES ARE NOT DEFINED . YOU THEREFORE DO NOT QUALIFY FOR PERMANENT RESIDENCE IN TERMS OF SECTION 26(b) OF THE IMMIGRATION ACT"

I submitted all the required documents with my application and these include:
- Our bank statements
- Notarial AGREEMENT showing that we have been together for more that ten years with a declaration signed by both of us stating that we are supporting each other and our children; financially, emotionally and physically. We are still together wit my partner and i need advise on how we can prove that we are together please advise.


----------



## Aristote (Jan 21, 2020)

*Prp rejection*

Guys please assist me if you can.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

I think what you might have missed is the proof of shared financial responsibility. If you are the only one who works and is therefore responsible for the financial responsibility you say so. But you need some proof of financial support for her e.g. if you have a policy in which she is the beneficiary.

On the proof of 5 years relationship is is their mistake as the Notarial Agreement is that proof. 
You need to appeal and in your appeal motivation break down those reason they have given into bullet points and respond to each one individually.


----------



## Aristote (Jan 21, 2020)

*Prp rejection*

Thank you Jollem.


----------

